# interesting and humorous videos



## jogri17 (Sep 18, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-doEpVWFLsE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-doEpVWFLsE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDxqfgIDvEY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDxqfgIDvEY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlhU8-nAw2k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZlhU8-nAw2k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

This is how it showed up:



> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-doEpVWFLsE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-doEpVWFLsE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't use the embed functions. Copy the URL from the top of the page in the address bar. Come back to PB in the message typing area, click on the earth with the chain on it icon just above the reply box where you type, and paste the link into there. Once in the screen, there will be a highlighted area where you can type in the title of the thing. Then it will show up.

By the way, I love Quebec. Been to Montreal about twelve times and lived in Murdochville, Gaspesie for a month and a half.


----------

